# New member, need help



## DS Mills (Sep 24, 2012)

Howdy, my name is David, I'm a new member of this forum. I joined because my son, who is in the Air Force, has recently been reassigned to Hill AFB in Ogden. Turkey hunting is my main passion and I would like to combine a visit to Utah to visit my son and try to do some turkey hunting. I've checked out some maps and see that there is a large national forest east of Ogden. 

Just wanting to know if anyone is familiar with the area and could provide me with some general information concerning turkey hunting in that area. Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

We do not have a fall hunt like some places. You can buy a tag over the counter for the month of May. I do not know anything about the turkey hunting in that particular area, but we seem to have the birds about everywhere I travel in the state.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont know of any Turkeys in the mountains east of Ogden. Most the Turkeys in Northern Utah are found on private property and the landowners generally dont allow any on their land. I wont waste my money on Turkey here. Hunting and private land here has become a high dollar thing with the CWMU hunts.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I did see a large group of turkeys on trappers loop in that general area, but most good areas there are private as mentioned.


----------

